# Mazda Rx8



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Need to replace the Passat and am considering an RX8 to go with the lovely Mazzy 5 mk1 I got last year (subsequently snaffled by the missus).

Am off to see one on Saturday - a private sale from a guy at the wife's work - it's on an 04 plate with 19K miles, top spec leather interior, Bose sound, climate control etc etc.

Any forum member got one/drove one? What should I look out for? I gather they eat petrol and are heavy on oil...and maybe a bit tight for the child seat in the back.

I've done the trawl of reviews and petrol-head websites - would welcome further opinions or first-hand knowledge.

Also I've never bought privately before - what's the etiquette/idiot guide in not getting ripped off


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Check for oil leaks. I know a couple of people who have had RX7's and RX8's and they say that oil leaks can spell disaster and are often _very_ expensive to put right thanks to the design of the Wankel rotary engine, which is otherwise excellent.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Don't do it, one of our Directors has one, and he reckons it's going to bankrupt him









Lovely to look at and to drive, but deffo a rich boy's toy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Have to agree.

Plenty other much better cars out there. Oil leaks are a recipe for burning your money away


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Errrrrrr....Not sounding good then. Still, will have a look and test-drive.

Really I'm a slacker when it comes to choosing cars - not that interested in them.

Need a sporty family-ish car if such a thing exists.....I do few miles but appreciate a "looker".

Any recommendations as to make/model - used not new. (Not VW and not Honda - need a change from them)

Much appreciated!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

When buying such a comparatively new car privately I'd definitely expect to see a full service history & bills/receipts for parts bought/work done. I would expect that it was done at a main dealer too. The usual checks apply to this car as they do to any car - does it start, stop & steer correctly? Try & start the car from cold & check for excessive blue smoke from the exhaust which means it's burning oil (though, because of the engine design, I think the RX8 is designed to burn a small amount of oil) & for oil leaks, not just from the engine but from the rear differential as well as they are rear wheel drive - like your MX5 (which could make driving in the snow interesting). Also does it feel "right" & drive well - make sure it brakes in a straight line & doesn't pull to the left or right, drive over a bumpy road & check for knocks from the suspension & rattles from the interior, do all the electric toys work? If it doesn't feel "right" then walk away. It might also be a good idea to check insurance costs as I don't think it'll be a particularly cheap car to insure! It's designed to be driven fast (it's a fast car after all) so expect it to have been driven that way at some point in its life!

It's a coupe & designed, therefore, to look good & to be fun to drive - practicality is not what it was built for. It's alright other people saying there are better cars out there but they haven't said what the alternatives are. I haven't heard anything bad about the RX8 apart from them being very thirsty - which seems to one of the characteristics of the rotary engine. I've read that they are great to drive & almost practical for a coupe, it's nice to see a manufacturer doing something different & having even small rear doors/seats has got to be easier & more convenient than having none at all like most coupes. I think that Mazda's are generally very reliable & one of the more exciting Japanese manufacturers. If I had the money I'd be tempted by one.

Good luck & let us know what happens


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> ..................................
> 
> It's a coupe & designed, therefore, to look good & to be fun to drive - practicality is not what it was built for. It's alright other people saying there are better cars out there but they haven't said what the alternatives are. .........................................


If I had to have my own car, instead of a company one, I'd go for the Peugeot 406 coupÃ©.

It's got it all, looks ,handling, capacity & IIRC reliability.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

407 for me


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

A colleague has got an RX8, the higher output model, 220 or 230bhp I think, something like that. Its done some serious miles and has been totally reliable, thirsty and a bit tough on tyres, (although that could well be driving style!). One thing they are renowned for though is a lack of torque. They're reasonably quick but to access the performance you have to ring its neck. The rotary motor sounds nice though and they donâ€™t seem to mind it. IIRC they have a mad rev limit on them, 12,000 or something like that before the limiter cuts in. Worth a drive Iâ€™d say.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd agree with Paulus, I haven't heard of any particular faults with the Mazda, I think perhaps it is a throwback to the reputation of the _old _ Mazda and NSU rotary engines.

I think they are fantastic and if you are set on getting one then how will you be satisfied with the design of anythng else? It's pretty functional and looks a million dollars, I can't think of anything in the price range apart from maybe an Alfa that has any great design. Real wheel drive would be a big attraction to me also, it's how it's supposed to be.









I have nothing against Peugeot (apart from the fact their cars are all fat), I thought the last 406 coupe was beautiful but bloody hell! That 407 is one ugly car, I'd rather walk.

If I could afford one, I'd buy one, I only notice the Mazda and the Chrysler 300C in a sea of staggeringly bland car design.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Griff said:


> 407 for me


I saw one of those in the flesh the other day and it looks good. Doesn't seem to be many around


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

A sporty family-ish car? This fit the bill for me.

*Lexus IS300 SportCross*


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

The practical, if somewhat boring, alternative is a BMW diesel 3-series coupe!


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

The RX-8 is up for Â£13.5K - so that's the ballpark car fund....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's exactly what I paid for one of these last October. May be worth considering if you like this kind of thing (it comes with 5 doors if you want):

*Renaultsport Megane 225 Cup*










..and before anybody starts, we've done the "Renault reliability / build quality" discussion a dozen times already so I'm not doing it all again


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mad_librarian said:


> The RX-8 is up for Â£13.5K - so that's the ballpark car fund....


Have a look at Mazda's website and use the used car locator - you could get a 54 plate with slightly higher mileage for about the same price but you can probably haggle the dealer down, and get a warranty.

With it being someone you sort of know would they let you take it to a dealer for a health check before you commit?

I like the RX8, nice choice.


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys - useful.

Took the RX-8 for a long-ish test drive and it's a fab drive - very light, sparkling acceleration and lovely handling, all-in-all pretty awesome. But here's the rub, and its down to practicalities (I need to take heed of them sometimes) - the very candid owner admitted he got about 19mpg Tyneside rush-hour and about 25 on a run. Aieeeeeee. Much worse than I had imagined. The boot space (or rather shaping) is a let down too and the suicide seats a tad cramped with the passenger/drivers seats fully extended.

My heart says yes but head says no....well, at least missus's head was signalling NO









Now...any experiences of the Mazda 3 Sport? I had a wander around one at a dealership this afternoon and it ticks quite a few boxes (acres of space, stylish interior, suitcase friendly boot...). It may be a dog to drive though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mad_librarian said:


> Thanks for the input guys - useful.
> 
> Took the RX-8 for a long-ish test drive and it's a fab drive - very light, sparkling acceleration and lovely handling, all-in-all pretty awesome. But here's the rub, and its down to practicalities (I need to take heed of them sometimes) - the very candid owner admitted he got about 19mpg Tyneside rush-hour and about 25 on a run. Aieeeeeee. Much worse than I had imagined. The boot space (or rather shaping) is a let down too and the suicide seats a tad cramped with the passenger/drivers seats fully extended.
> 
> ...


Shame about the practicalities taking precedence but the RX8 is a coupe so practicality isn't what it's about really. That does seem extremely thirsty for a modern car but poor fuel economy has always been the downside of the rotary engine - I drive an ancient Audi quattro (17 years old & 110,000 miles & still going strong - I love it!!) & I get better fuel economy than that! 25mpg in rush hour & 30 -35 ish on a run if I'm lucky & depending on how I'm driving.

I think my friends soon to be ex-wife has a Mazda 3 - not sure if it's the sport or not - & she likes it a lot. I only drive old cars, in fact the newest car I've ever owned was an "H" reg Lancia, & all have been good to drive except for my very first car ........ a 1.8 Morris Marina which was just plain bad














!!

My point being: cars have come an awfully long way (no pun intended) since then & I doubt that any modern car from any of the big manufacturers (which I consider Mazda to be) will be a dog to drive, it might be a bit bland & not very exciting but it'll start, steer & stop as well as anything else out there. I doubt that it'll be anything like as exciting as the RX8 to drive though. If it's at a dealership, & you're interested in it, what's stopping you from asking for a test drive?

Best of luck in finding something


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Indeed took the 3 for a test drive this afternoon - 4 door saloon sport 2.0 ex-demo on 7K miles - quick, responsive handling and glued to the road, enjoyed the ride especially a quick thrash up the A1 to Morpeth....Now mulling over seriously. Will post pic if it comes to pass - need a bit of haggle on the part-ex value on the Passat. Mind you, heart-strings pulled as we walked past lovely RX-8 in the showroom.


----------

